# TOC Amazon/Mead racer.



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 5, 2017)

I picked up a new project at a farm sale this weekend! I'm still not sure on the exact year, but I'm guessing it's 1902 or earlier, my gut says earlier. I believe it's a racing model, however I haven't been able to track down the history yet.

It's a 24" tall frame, with a 40" wheelbase. Amazon, built by Mead Cycle Co. I was able to find an old thread on here where a member's wife has a ladies Amazon. He mentions the 1900 Mead Catalog having a men's version as well.

Enough talk, here's the good stuff! (She still is a little rough!)






















I'd love to get it rideable. However, upon close inspection there is one small rust hole on the frame and one on a fork. They are both smaller than a pencil eraser, and I could easily weld them up, but it makes me nervous about the rest of the frame.

I'd love to know what you think! Is it rideable with some work? Anyone have scans or a reprint of the 1900 Mead catalog, or know anything about the Amazon line??

Thanks! Zach.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome! I would bring it to someone who could "scope" it, most of the frame builders I know have a little flexcord cam to inspect frame joints etc, that would give you an idea. 
I sold my Mead Argonaut of the same year and regretted it since, if you're interested in selling no matter condition let me know. As a wallhanger it is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2017)

With seat stays like that, I would venture 1893-6, 6 maybe due to decent size chain wheel....
Love the Chain wheel too!


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 6, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Awesome! I would bring it to someone who could "scope" it, most of the frame builders I know have a little flexcord cam to inspect frame joints etc, that would give you an idea.
> I sold my Mead Argonaut of the same year and regretted it since, if you're interested in selling no matter condition let me know. As a wallhanger it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Good call on the scope! I actually restore antique cars for a living, so I have one in my shop! Early bicycles are a fairly recent hobby that I've picked up in the last few years, so I don't always consider how to utilize my automotive tools!


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 6, 2017)

bricycle said:


> With seat stays like that, I would venture 1893-6, 6 maybe due to decent size chain wheel....
> Love the Chain wheel too!




My first impression when I saw it was that it may be mid to late 1890's. I have struck out finding much information on it however. The joints/frame construction looks early to me. Most of the Meads I've seen from 1900-1905 have smooth joints, not the overlapped/press fit joints like this one. Sorry if my terminology is a little off, still learning!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2017)

1897-98 I'd say. Frame looks like a crescent made.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2017)

Just noticed the really Kool rear drop outs as well....


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 6, 2017)

Well I spent a bit of time on the Amazon tonight. I think the black paint is going to clean up and look great! There is more of it than I originally thought! It looks as though the forks were actually nickel, there is a few remnants flaking off on the inside, but I wasn't able to get a decent photo.

I was able to free the rear hub from its tangle of spokes, but I have found zero identification on it. I think it may be original as it matches the description of The National Model F which I came across while researching Crescents. I'm still not certain who the frame builder was, both Crescent and National are very similar to mine, but the rear stays are alluding me! 

I'd love to here opinions from everyone! I'll get some photos in the sun tomorrow that will show the paint better, and I'll try to get some of the rust out spots. I am still hopeful that I can make it a rider, as a tall guy the size would be perfect. 


 

 

 

 
I found this advertisement that another member had posted, the measurements and descriptions seem to match.


----------



## sam (Mar 6, 2017)

Bet the BB are screwed in Crescent style. And Crescent Sweden was still making that BB in the 70s


----------



## josehuerta (Mar 7, 2017)

Last three photos are of a bike of mine - guesstimated around 1900


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 7, 2017)

Those advertisements are awesome! Thank you for sharing those! The construction is definitely different between our bikes, yours certainly seems more refined and a bit more modern. I think the earlier suggested window of 1896-98 is likely for mine, judging from the construction of other frames from that time.

Yours looks great! I'm jealous of your paint! Is that the current state of it? What are your plans for it?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 8, 2017)

IronBrass&Steel said:


> I picked up a new project at a farm sale this weekend! I'm still not sure on the exact year, but I'm guessing it's 1902 or earlier, my gut says earlier. I believe it's a racing model, however I haven't been able to track down the history yet.
> 
> It's a 24" tall frame, with a 40" wheelbase. Amazon, built by Mead Cycle Co. I was able to find an old thread on here where a member's wife has a ladies Amazon. He mentions the 1900 Mead Catalog having a men's version as well.
> 
> ...



It'll look cool on your wall, but even cooler rolling down that road!
Make it rideable, and ride it...... you won't regret it.
You might want to change that front wheel though, although that would give you possibly the worlds earliest Lo-Pro, lol!  Super plongeant!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)

1902 Keim Hub


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Rambler (Mar 10, 2017)

IronBrass&Steel said:


> I was able to free the rear hub from its tangle of spokes, but I have found zero identification on it. I think it may be original as it matches the description of The National Model F which I came across while researching Crescents. I'm still not certain who the frame builder was, both Crescent and National are very similar to mine, but the rear stays are alluding me!
> .




I can tell you absolutely without doubt, it is NOT a National Cycle, Bay City, MI frame. All National frames had a patented rear wheel adjustment mechanism and unique seat binder not at all consistent with your frame. I do believe your frame to be late 1890's or possibly very early 1900's time period. Several manufacturers of that time period used lugged frames such as yours. I would guess your bike could possibly have been produced by Western Wheel Works but that is just a guess. Possibly someone else with more experience with W.W.W. could confirm that one way or the other.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2017)

personally, I'm not convinced the fork is original to the bike.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 11, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 433997
> 
> View attachment 433996





I definitely agree! I jumped the gun on posting the National add! I'm way better at identifying turn of the century automobiles than I am at bikes!


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Mar 11, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 434000





These old adds and photos are great! Mind if I ask where you find this stuff? I use the Hathi Trust and some of the other online databases, but I've been striking out with bicycle stuff!

Thanks!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)

This link may help......

https://archive.org/details/smithsonian?and[]=subject:"cycling"

I also use various old news papers and many many other sources. The Smithsonian is by far the most helpful for Old Bicycles & Motorcycles. I also use local library and digital archive material from the cities where the bikes were manufactured.


----------

